# Help! iBook in trouble!



## iBroken (Jan 18, 2005)

I've an early snow iBook which runs on OSX and plods along OK, until I was abroad, slipped and dropped it on the floor, now it will not start up and is having problems charging. It will turn on, attempt to startup but not get past the window showing you a nice big apple, it will stay on this window until it runs out of battery power - which it did. I decided to try starting it up from disc or firewiring into my G4 and see if I can take a look in the HD from there but now it won't charge properly, it will charge for a less than a minute with the orange glow and then just stop!

Any ideas would be really appreciated cos I've not a clue what to do with it! (apart from take it to Apple's new shiny Regent St flagship and hand over more than it's worth)


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

iBroken,  moniker 

Now, some questions... some, well ok, all are pretty goofy:
1. was the iBook running when it was dropped?
2. what version of OS X are, errrr... was you running?
3. how old is the battery?
4. do you get the same results/performance if running AC?
5. does the hard-drive seem to be working ok, from what limited firewalling you've done?
6. have you checked to make sure, as best as you can, that all connections are, well, connected?

if all else fails, and you don't desire to pay someone many many dollars to repair it, heck, take it apart yourself [remember, it IS out of warranty! ], and see what you can determine - busted connections, bent/warped cards, hard-drive now a soft-drive, and so on.

good luck, and let us know. 

PS: just found this that may be of help to ya: http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/archives/mar03/031703.html


> Another Powerlogix owner reports OF/NVRAM reset solves wake from sleep problem.
> 
> Earlier today I posted a note from a Powerlogix AGP CPU upgrade owner that clearing the NVRAM via the Open Firmware (OF) terminal solved his wake-from-sleep issue. Although I suspect it won't help most that have this problem, another Powerlogix owner replied that resetting it twice (once using using the Apple kbase doc's reset-nvram command, then reader's set-defaults example) helped. (It didn't help with the one upgrade I have with that problem however; tried it several times earlier today using both reset-nvram and set-defaults - I even tried removing the battery for several hours.) But at least two PL owners have found this helped.
> 
> ...


----------



## iBroken (Jan 18, 2005)

1. No, it was completely off
2. OS X 10.2? Jaguar? I think
3. A couple of years old I guess
4. do you get the same results/performance if running AC? I don't know what you mean? 
5. The HD was working fine until I dropped it, I can't get into it to see if it'll work at all yet
6. Well, no, I've not taken it apart for fear of more unrepairable damage! I know how to use a Mac quite well, but the insides is a completely different matter!

I'll have a go at dropping it again  see if that works?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

1. ok
2. ok
3. hmmmmmmm... is this a lithium battery? me thinks that these only have relatively short life span anyhow, even w/o the shock from dropping. 
4. AC - ummm, the electricity that comes out of the outlet in yonder wall?   Does the computer act the same if using that electric vs. the battery?
5. maybe, just maybe after you can get different power supply to the machine, see if can determine if the HD is still intact or not.
6. Chicken!!! just kidding!  seriously, if worse comes to worse, you might get a handy tool or two, and take a look inside it to determine what, if any damage there indeed is there. Last resort, but still an option at your disposal - if all else fails.

Instead of dropping it again, ummm, maybe kicking it socker style? 

ok, seriously, did ya try that method listed in the article?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Is there a reset switch inside the laptop? You might want to check the specs on Apple.com for your specific model, and to see if anyone else experienced that problem with that model. (I seem to remember an issue with the battery, but not the details.)

Houston


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Check out the information available on this site.

http://www.apple.com/batteries/notebooks.html

And this section pertaining to the white iBooks.

http://discussions.info.apple.com/[email protected]@.eef414c
http://discussions.info.apple.com/[email protected]@.eef6175

m


----------



## tiberiusguy (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi, I also dropped my iBook while it was on standby and my motherboard and perhaps HD need replacing. I can not afford a new computer, but I did get one on eBay. I got it cheap because it had screen issues, but my screen works fine. I was told that this one was also 14", but it turned out to be 12". I bought it from a woman, I guess she was deceived by men about...

My question is, sorry to intrude on iBroken's question. Can the guts of the 12" be retro'd into the 14" or can I switch out the processors. The 14 has a 1Ghz, but the 12 has a 1.2Ghz. I have unscrewed everything BUT the motherboard and processor on the larger comp, please let me know if I have to do the same for the other or if I can leave a few in there.
Thanks, and sorry for hijacking this question.


----------



## macmeister (Sep 28, 2007)

I think you should be able to replace it, even if it's 12" but I'm not 100% sure, but if there is a difference in CPU between the sizes, then I think that's another story. Damn those eBay scammers!


----------

